# Let's see some trucks with character



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

So enough of these pretty trucks How about some pics of trucks with some character. Sorry I don’t have a pic to add.


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

im with snowaway lets see something different but something that works not some peice of junk that is just for show or drawn up on paint.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Well she ain't a beauty, but not quite junk. The gadgetmobile is my 79 f-250 with a Meyer plow and pump, and a hodge podge of different lights and custom bumpers and push guard. She's got plenty of character but gets the job done.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Rest In Peace


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

chcav1218;721545 said:


> Rest In Peace


What happened to that truck?

This one i am plow with this. 
it prove me it tough truck than I thought. tons of dent, bent bumper, rusty, and lot stuff wear out. If I am look for next truck it will be same truck this one.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

It was a great truck but fuel pump blew and it needed all new exhaust and a total break job, plus a head gasket, so it wasnt worth fixing


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

Now I am starting to feel more at home.


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

How's this.........


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

shepoutside;721572 said:


> How's this.........


that's awesome!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

shepoutside;721572 said:


> How's this.........


Nice......


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

now thats riding in style!


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

That's great tire chains too!!


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Here's my 1982 F350 that's been pushing snow for the last 10 years or so and is still going strong today. Also, a 1990 F450 I picked up last fall that will be plowing soon as well.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Wish I had my dumb Dodge to post a pic of. It would fit right in here. But of course, it's in the shop again.


----------



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

starc;721892 said:


> Here's my 1982 F350 that's been pushing snow for the last 10 years or so and is still going strong today. Also, a 1990 F450 I picked up last fall that will be plowing soon as well.


i had tha same camper. looks just like it.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I am trying to post a pic but it won't let me since I have already poste da pic in another thread


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

shepoutside;721572 said:


> How's this.........


That great! do you use it or did you find the pic. Love the strobe.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

*gone but not forgotton*

my dad and his best friend shared this truck for years. it was a full ton 75 ford with the big blockussmileyflag


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

Snowaway;722059 said:


> That great! do you use it or did you find the pic. Love the strobe.


Just a pic I found, though it looked cool. Here are a few more...........


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

From today, 1-19-09 just after plowing the parking lot after 10" of fluffy white snow. 1988 Jeep Comanche, 4.0L, auto, 4.5" lift, 32" race cut goodyear mt/r's, 250k miles, plenty of rust, original motor, trans, tcase, and axles. Although I did blow apart the rear diff last year 4 wheeling, I added about a pound of welding wire to the rear diff after that, no more problems and plenty of traction.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Here's a post from 2 years ago showing two trucks I used to run. They're different if nothing else.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=22531&highlight=unimog+plow+fleet


----------



## 93redneck150 (Sep 26, 2005)

the grey one had a lot of character from a deer and rust, the white one that replaced it is getting there....


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

This is my plowing machine.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

COLOFIREMAN;722850 said:


> This is my plowing machine.


I would love to have that truck...that thing is sweeeeeeet!


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks, when the snow season is over I have a 4cyl cummins to stuff in it


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

Something to keep it going










oops!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Awsome trucks


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

There we go


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

1985 GMC Sierra 3500 stick shift mason dump with a 350 in it. The plow is a Diamond brand which I believe was Fisher. It's got a Fisher pump unit along with Fisher controls in the cab. It pushes good, but it just isn't very reliable.

















She's gettin sold on Friday. Hopefully to be replaced by an 01 F350 7.3L diesel with dumping rack body and Fisher straight blade. I believe it is 8' but I didn't get out the tape measure.

As of now we only plow our own stuff. I'm hoping to break into the plowing business myself next winter.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

shepoutside;721572 said:


> How's this.........


how do those wipers work??


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> how do those wipers work??


I was trying to figure out the plow lift mech. Is that rod connected to the emergency brake handle? eg. Pull to lift and twist to drop? <bg>


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

My truck after Mondays storm. Need to swap from the Fisher to the Frink cause the snowbanks are getting high.


----------



## 82F100SWB (Dec 12, 2004)

Here's my not so pretty plow pusher:









Other than needing a good coat of paint and some springs, it's not a bad truck at all, the aftermarket front fender is due to accident damage I bought it with, not rust.
I wish I had pics of the 89, the plow started life on it, and it looks like your typical run hard and put away wet 20 year old plow truck.no rocker panels, rusted out front fenders, bed and drivers side door from another truck, tailgate from still another, all that sort of good stuff... But, it still runs like a sewing machine and had waay too many new parts to pass up.


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

A few more .................


----------



## 7879fordplower (Sep 16, 2008)

Here guys, try to beat this one.1979 F-250 with a 400 and 4-speed and a 9 foot western convectional. The rear cab mounts are broken so the cab floor is sitting on the frame rails, the floor has be fixed with a old car hood and the bottom of the doors are so rusted apart you can reach up inside them. But she starts every time no matter how cold and will out push my buddies 02 2500 hd chevy.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

i would totally go plowing with the Wonder Bread truck. That would be badass.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Kunker (Nov 26, 2008)

82F100SWB;724460 said:


> Here's my not so pretty plow pusher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that truck...my dad always had a Dodge or two around and they always look better a little beat.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

7879fordplower;724720 said:


> Here guys, try to beat this one.1979 F-250 with a 400 and 4-speed and a 9 foot western convectional. The rear cab mounts are broken so the cab floor is sitting on the frame rails, the floor has be fixed with a old car hood and the bottom of the doors are so rusted apart you can reach up inside them. But she starts every time no matter how cold and will out push my buddies 02 2500 hd chevy.


i'm a gm guy at heart but i love these old fords! everytime i see one i miss the wrecker i posted some pics of a ways up the page. someday i hope to have another one in the family. love the light set up on yours buddy, ussmileyflag


----------



## 7879fordplower (Sep 16, 2008)

*some more pics*

more pics of 79 ford


----------



## 7879fordplower (Sep 16, 2008)

SKYNYRD;724783 said:


> i'm a gm guy at heart but i love these old fords! everytime i see one i miss the wrecker i posted some pics of a ways up the page. someday i hope to have another one in the family. love the light set up on yours buddy, ussmileyflag


thanks, it was a $20 specal at a swap meet a taget tech if i can remember right and echo hide-a-way strobe kit.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

7879fordplower;724720 said:


> Here guys, try to beat this one.1979 F-250 with a 400 and 4-speed and a 9 foot western convectional. The rear cab mounts are broken so the cab floor is sitting on the frame rails, the floor has be fixed with a old car hood and the bottom of the doors are so rusted apart you can reach up inside them. But she starts every time no matter how cold and will out push my buddies 02 2500 hd chevy.


I believe it. One of the most reliable truck I've even had was a 78 F150. I had a 95 F250 at the same time that gave me WAY more problems.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Most of these posts are great, these are the real work horses ou there...


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

and just a few more..............


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

:redbounce bump :redbounce


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

1997 Ram 2500...160,000 miles. Runs like crap, but gets the job done


----------



## ogdenflooring (Jan 5, 2009)

No Plow yet, but it's got character!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

not the oldest but not the greatest looking on the one side lol


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I think my truck has character. It's got a stack, bumper poles, big rig mud flaps and a $1000 dollar pieced together Fisher Minute Mount. The blade is probably at least 20 years old and the plow works perfectly!!!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Banksy;730569 said:


> I think my truck has character. It's got a stack, bumper poles, big rig mud flaps and a $1000 dollar pieced together Fisher Minute Mount. The blade is probably at least 20 years old and the plow works perfectly!!!!!


who cares how old the plow is lol. theres no holes in it, pushes snow, and makes money. I am glad you got my buddies wiring and stuff to work also.


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

JAFOT... Just Another Fn Old Truck! 
My 53 year old Willys, With a 50 year old Western 6 volt cable operated set up.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

willyswagon;730596 said:


> JAFOT... Just Another Fn Old Truck!
> My 53 year old Willys, With a 50 year old Western 6 volt cable operated set up.


AWESOME!!!! this truck proves they don't make anything like they used to. ussmileyflag


----------



## new plow guy (Jan 26, 2009)

Just decided to add plowing to the things I do, the truck will get a "redo" this summer, was hoping to pay for it & the plow this winter, but have only had one snow so far.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

new plow guy;730793 said:


> Just decided to add plowing to the things I do, the truck will get a "redo" this summer, was hoping to pay for it & the plow this winter, but have only had one snow so far.


that old chevy has tons of potential. i can remember when mine looked that way. best of luck with it. they're awesome work trucks ussmileyflag


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

*T-Max*

THIS has Character. MaHwy contactor.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Those are some sweet trucks guys!


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

That t-max has a chevy bed?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

dlnimsy;735907 said:


> this has character. Mahwy contactor.


that is awesome


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

Idealtim;736202 said:


> That t-max has a chevy bed?


Good eyes i would have never spotted that. Sweet trucks boys keep em coming


----------



## modedicebox (Sep 17, 2008)

The beast 00 f250 v-10 rusty dented makes some squeaks but runs great and makes money.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

2000? Come on, man! That thing's practically new! Call back to this thread in another 10 years!


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*old iron never dies*

Our back up rig if things go wrong, you know your spoiled with todays rigs after a couple hours in the old stuff


----------



## rednekk frank (Jan 12, 2009)

That black Willy's is beautiful!

I'll have to grab some pics of my cream-puff this weekend. It's got character...in fact, character may be the only thing holding it together. That, and couple of cable ties.


----------



## modedicebox (Sep 17, 2008)

7.3 Plower;736416 said:


> 2000? Come on, man! That thing's practically new! Call back to this thread in another 10 years!


Hey Dude, Just showing my piece, didn't see the fine print and list of requirements.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

modedicebox;736885 said:


> Hey Dude, Just showing my piece, didn't see the fine print and list of requirements.


Just breakin yer balls. That's a pretty nice truck you've got there.

I think we're (Dad's company that I hope to take over eventually) picking up an 01 F350 DRW 4x4 with dumping rack body and 8' Fisher straight blade. I'll put some pictures of it up in a different thread if we do end up getting it. If we get it then we'll have it before the end of next week since we're just waiting on a check that was sent out yesterday.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

don't know a lot about this one. it's used at the shop my dad works atussmileyflag


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

It has a one piece windsheild. Which means it was built between 1959 - 1964. Looks like a factory plow set up on the truck side. A buddy of mine says they are basically a Road Legal Dozer


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

willyswagon;740066 said:


> It has a one piece windsheild. Which means it was built between 1959 - 1964. Looks like a factory plow set up on the truck side. A buddy of mine says they are basically a Road Legal Dozer


my dad knows the year, i just forgot to ask him before i posted the pics. what's funny is he plowed with it around 30 years ago in a small hotel parking lot for the guy who owned the hotel and truck. all these years later it was given to him by someone who bought it and had no clue how tu fix it so the guy gave up lol. dad's boss wants to restore it so i'm probably going to be on the look out for some parts in the coming months and you're def right about it being a dozer. that sucker is a tank!


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are a couple of my older rigs.


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

Dubliner;740346 said:


> Here are a couple of my older rigs.


I like the secound one.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Dubliner;740346 said:


> Here are a couple of my older rigs.


Looks like a GMC S15 in the second pic, any reason why your letting it sleep this winter?


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

It said it wanted a season off so I let it rest until we need a backup. Great plowing little truck, I use the one ton and my son uses our Dodge.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

Dubliner;741340 said:


> It said it wanted a season off so I let it rest until we need a backup. Great plowing little truck, I use the one ton and my son uses our Dodge.


i'll bet that 1 ton pushes snow real good. you can't beat a chevy/gmc from that eraussmileyflag


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

7879fordplower;724720 said:


> Here guys, try to beat this one.1979 F-250 with a 400 and 4-speed and a 9 foot western convectional. The rear cab mounts are broken so the cab floor is sitting on the frame rails, the floor has be fixed with a old car hood and the bottom of the doors are so rusted apart you can reach up inside them. But she starts every time no matter how cold and will out push my buddies 02 2500 hd chevy.


its a convectional western? so does it melt the snow? lol. i think you mean conventional.

sweet looking truck tho.


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

The one ton is a real pusher when I put weight on it, I only wish it was an automatic.:crying:


----------



## 7879fordplower (Sep 16, 2008)

andyman0291;741950 said:


> its a convectional western? so does it melt the snow? lol. i think you mean conventional.
> 
> sweet looking truck tho.


School and spelling are things I was not and still aren't very good at that's why I work with my hands doing this. Thanks for correcting it though.



Dubliner;742614 said:


> The one ton is a real pusher when I put weight on it, I only wish it was an automatic.:crying:


I would take a manual transmission truck over an automatic truck any day, and i have two of each.


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

Sometimes on a long storm, my left leg gets sore.


----------



## 7879fordplower (Sep 16, 2008)

I'll agree with you there, but that has a hydraulic clutch like my 85 K30, mine 79 F-250 is mechanical.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

Dubliner;742614 said:


> The one ton is a real pusher when I put weight on it, I only wish it was an automatic.:crying:


Do you chain up ine or both rears in deep snow. And how does it do in deeper snow? I'm going to swap my 73' to a dually system for a dump bed.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

Dubliner;742614 said:


> The one ton is a real pusher when I put weight on it, I only wish it was an automatic.:crying:


if you can do the work yourself and think it would be worth your time and money you can get all the (used) parts you need to do the switch from manual to auto from justchevytrucks.com. they used to be in rochester NH but moved across the border into lebanon (i believe) maine. the owner is a real great guy to do business with. ussmileyflag


----------



## jay741 (Feb 6, 2009)

what year is that truck??? it looke real nice


----------

